# Hello? Am I welcome here? I've just bought a....



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

....a brand spanking new A4 CAB 1.8T s-line Misano Red, Bose, Symphony II upgrade, the all important HEATED SEATS and wind deflector delivery in 8weeks!

After probably 12months of diliberating and changing my mind I've finally come to a decision and it's ordered , deposit paid! I've test driven a maxza RX-8, a PUG 307 Cab coupe Renault Megane Cab coupe, a Renaultsport Megane 225, a renaultsport Megane 225 Trophy, a Mini Cooper S...but whenever I got back in my TT I changed my mind again, none of them were special enough to make me want to give up my lovely TT.

It was always the A4 CAB ( well S4 actually) I wanted but cost was always the stumbling block, till now, I'm getting this A4 CAB brand new to my spec at 10% less than list price and from Tim's favourite (!!!) Audi Dealer, i.e not Hitchin!

I'll soon be selling my TT on Ebay!

I'm getting a new car, I'm getting a new car, I'm getting a new car......and it's RED and it's roof comes off!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I guess you're welcome here.

Only because you've bought a tasteful motor & one of my favs.

Is the steering wheel on the correct side this time :wink:

Have fun with the new motor 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

My friend is getting rid of exactly the same spec car this week (nothing wrong with it he has just had it for 6 months!)

Was a great drive, you'll love it! Plus there is plenty of room for everyone in it


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Paul, I promise to behave.

And yes it's a RHD


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> My friend is getting rid of exactly the same spec car this week (nothing wrong with it he has just had it for 6 months!)
> 
> Was a great drive, you'll love it! Plus there is plenty of room for everyone in it


Yeah that was another reason I had to change, need more room in the back for the dustbin lids  I'm not telling them what I'm getting, they'll be more excited than me!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well done Lisa. The next 8 weeks are going to be very long for you. :wink:

Why do you sell your TT in Ebay? Have you thought about selling it differently, that may release more value?

Misano red is a lovely colour.

What colour is the interior? Normally the silver leather matches the Misano wonderfully.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Though not new... am moving here too as of Tuesday with my cab. Will become a weather nerd no doubt.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> delivery in 8weeks!


Just in time for winter then  I want one now :?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yey! Another Cab person!

I did the same too. I didn't tell my daughter we were having a change in car, she nearly went mad when she saw it she was so excited.

Enjoy topless driving! :wink:

Bec


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congrats. Lisa, it's going to be a long 8 weeks!!  

Is it going to be the facelifted version??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

nice one Lisa. We looked at an A4 Cab about this time last year, but then found out that my Lisa was pregnant. Almost went ahead with it anyway though and probably will make that step once she's a little older. Poppy that is, not Lisa.

Please post piccies when you've got it.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Cool! We need some pics of course!


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice car Lisa.

(Should have got Nogaro blue though :wink: :lol


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Dont forget to run it in well. :wink:

Nice car, quite fancied one myself but needed the avant for the rugrats, maybe next time

8)


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

well done..... and shame on you for not trying out the Porsche Boxster ! :wink:

don't forget to supersize those wheels...... at least 19"'s 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

big is not always better sundeep :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice Lisa! 8)

I wish I could have the cab dash in the saloon. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lisa...won't you miss the power of the TT?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

8) Ooh very nice car Lisa, very posh - bet you can't wait for some topless motoring [smiley=sunny.gif] :wink:, it's going to be a long wait 

It's on days like this that I miss my Boxster.

So you tried a few 'other marques' but have decided to stick with Audi. Never fancied something different, like the Alfa Brera?

Somehow, I had 3 new different make cars over the last 3 years - but for the time being, the Monaro is staying, it's by far my favourite 

Enjoy the cab


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Lisa. Classy looking cab and its going to be great fun in the summer.

James.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the approving comments 

Nick,I'm selling it on Ebay as it seems the right place to sell a LHD TT, either that or the autotrader,but that attracts too many tyre kickers and chin scratchers. Will I miss the power? at first I expect, but then I'll get it chipped and fit a milltek 

Silver Surfer,It has the facelifted interior but the A4 cab has got a facelifted exterior yet.

HiTTchy, Nogaro blue! you have to be kidding  It has to be RED!

I am looking forward to driving topless, but I've never had a soft top car before, and I'm not as much of a poser so I reckon I'll be sinking down in the seat for a few weeks till I'm confident until to pop up and turn up the Bose!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sundeep993 said:


> well done..... and shame on you for not trying out the Porsche Boxster ! :wink:
> 
> don't forget to supersize those wheels...... at least 19"'s 8)


Umm ... nowhere to put the kids in a Boxster Sundeep


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> HiTTchy, Nogaro blue! you have to be kidding  It has to be RED!


One day Tim will learn what the best colour is. :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

So, is that from my local dealer then Lisa?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> So, is that from my local dealer then Lisa?


Think so :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You'll have to change your 'number plate' now then.

*L154 CAB*

Although you could always try:

*SX51 RED* - Â£1599

*RO05LES* - Â£799 (for a bad Roofless)
*
MS 05 RED* - Â£799

Or if you're feeeling flush

*MY 05 CAB = for Â£2599*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> So, is that from my local dealer then Lisa?


Aye.

Can we pop round for coffee like I did last time?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> You'll have to change your 'number plate' now then.
> 
> *L154 CAB*
> 
> ...


I've just put my reg on retention in preparation, spent a few hours over the weekend trawling the Reg sites and those are different to the ones we found 

Interesting ideas


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I changed to one of these and it is a great car - you might miss the power but I actually find I like the more relaxed style and less stressed feeling

Pity they dont do a facelifted version yet as I think it would look great (was told it wont happen in 2005) but the dash is better than even the facelifted one


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice.

I would add one comment, not wishing to offend anyone - but I have always viewed the A4 cabriolet as more feminine than the saloon. Can't say why for sure - just by losing the roof it really changes the image.

IMHO of course.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

it ok to voice your opinion, and as I see it I went from a hairdressers car to a womans car, so there must be some latent sexual message there :lol:


----------

